# Have you ever Fell off or Fallin off a Boat?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was on a boat not long ago and someone fell off of it. 

Have you ever fell off a boat?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

nope ... fell of the wagon a few times....:letsdrink:letsdrink tonight!!!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep, Lake Barkely, buddy said watch this and jumped a big boat wake with a little bass boat. Boat got swamped and I was under water. Popped up and they were coming back to get me. We lost 2 rods, still had my beer though.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I "fell" out of a jon boat once setting the hook on a bass while sitting in a lawn chair. Bad idea! It wasn't pretty!:doh


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jigslinger (7/27/2009)*I "fell" out of a jon boat once setting the hook on a bass while sitting in a lawn chair. Bad idea! It wasn't pretty!:doh


*That caught me just right. I could see it as it read it, Man that's funny. *

*Thanks for sharing it. *


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

My grandfather and I fliped a jon boat once in the middle of his lake we lost a lot of takle and both of our rods we found it to be rather amusing though


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

About 8 years ago I was fishing with a feller in Destin on a 30' Scarab. Narrow boat. We had got into the dolphin about ten miles from the top of the Spur. He didn't have riggers but did have rod holders on the sides of the t-top. I was standing on the gunnel in about 3 foot seas putting a 50 back in the holder. Boat took a roll and I grabbed for the handrail under the top. Missed the rail. Next grab wasn't anything but air. Went straight over backwards. Funny feeling watching the boat go the other way from yourself in a thousand feet of water. Did get my blue marlin that day though. Kharma for sure....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I fell out the back of a 24' Cruiser in the Gulf of Mexico in March a couple years ago. We were anchored in seasrunning about4-5' when I reached up to put pole in the rod holders attached to the hard top. I was on my tip toes facing the front of the boat when we estimate about an 8 foot wavehit the boat from the front and knocked me backwards where my legs caught the back of the boat and as I tossed the pole into the boatI flipped over doing a backwardssummersault into the water somehow missing the outdrive! I went in with flip flops on, a jacket, and my cell phone which I watched sink out of site towards Davy Jone's Locker! 

It's a bitch to swim in 4-5' seas with flip flops and a jacket on. I quickly took my shoes off and flung them into the boat and then swam back to the boat against the current and waves that had quickly taken me about 10-15 yards from the boat. Oh, the water in March is damn cold too! My watch which has a thermometer on it was reading 67 degrees when I got back on the boat! 

I'd been fishing in the Gulf for about 15 years when that happened so it's not like I was a rookie, I'm convinced it can happen to anyone after my ordeal!I know I'm more careful now and don't plan on doing that again anytime soon! Be careful out there people!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

nope but i fished with a couple before that i would have liked to thrown off,handed them a couple empty water bottles and told them to start paddling.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)




----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

when i first saw the title I thought of water hazard and the PM he sent me earlier. I thought maybe he started this thread, but maybe he'll atleast chime in.



I keep a little 12' jon boat at my grand parents house in navarre for fishing around the narrows. I had a little 3.5hp motor on it for awhile until it quit working. my dad has a little 10hp merc in his garage that he never uses. So i borrowed it and tossed it on the back of the jon boat one day. I had to tweek it some to get it to run right since it had been sitting up for awhile. finally got it running and took off for a test run. a 12' flat bottom jon boat WILL FLY with a 10 on the back. I was probably going 25 or so (felt like 60) and decided to turn...the boat slid sideways and hit a small boat wake and slung me out. It felt about the same as being slung off of a tube at 30mph. anyways i wasn't wearing a kill switch, luckily whenever the motor went back to idle it died. which was about 100yds away



another time we were trolling around the mass for some bait to head offshore. well I went to make a pass around the mass buoy and turned a little to sharp and my lines were gonna get into the chain so I turned back left. my buddy matt was standing on the bow for whatever reason and lost his balance and went over...losing a brand new pair of costas.



I also watched a fairly intoxicated friend of my dads stand up on the back of the boat one day to take a leak, lost his balance and tried to catch himself by grabbing the rod in the rod holder....snapped it off right below the reel. He still ended up in the drink along with the rod and reel which we watched sink about 200' out of sight in cobalt blue water. He replaced the rod and reel with a new one, but I don't think he ever fished with my dad again.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i fell off the boat right at the ramp at Navy Point when i was in college. scraped my leg on a pilling and had a nice gash mixed with bayou grande swamp water. im lucky to have my leg still


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

twice. once I was night fishing and hooked a crazy ladyfish, tried to walk across the gunnel to keep from clothes-lining someone else, then lose my balance and fall in....you ain't never seen me get out of the water and up on a boat so quick in your life. second time was fishing around the fuel dock in big lagoon when a boat wake got me...there were most definitely no beers involved in either incident.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, I was fishing the tiger point area and decided to take a break. I sat where the ladder comes up the back and slipped. SPLASH! haha, still had my rod and my costas


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Never fell off, got thrown off the other day while on a polling platform.:letsdrink


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I jumped off a poling platform into 2 feet of sticky mud :sick on Snake Bight at Flamingo to avoid being hit with a fly being thrown by an angler on the bow. If you have ever been to Flamingo, you know the mud is not nice. Lost my shoes while climbing back on board - never did get them back.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

oh yea i have been swimming a few times once we we at the three barges and it was me and my girlfriend we were in a 17 foot cape horn i was on the bow pulling the anchor had her idiling forward turned around to tell her to put it in nutral so i could finish pullin in the anchor well i be damn if she didn't miss neutral a went full throttle in reverse with me still holding the anchor rope and over i went it is amazing how fast you can get the hell outta the water at night second time was right after i got my 22 mako we were headed to the edge and i seen a rather large turtle swimming so we headed towards him as we got closer i noticed a few cobes under him grabbed my rod jumped up on the casting deck and never stopped until i hit the water lost a brand new penn 9500 and rod when i got back on the boat i asked what the hell had happened oh of course my girlfriend says its probally slick from baby oil she had spilled earlier as of now i dont let her drive the boat or put babyoil on while on my boat


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

yep, leaned over the gunnel of Recess a bit too far one February morning and foot lost traction on a loose shoelace....had to be pretty close to obtaining honary membership to the polar bear club after that. Suprisingly, the judges on board only graded the entrance an 8.7...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

never fell in myself but I've had two different guys go over on boatsI was on/driving......one was too much beer in rough seas, that's why I don't drink on a boat. The other was a buddy trying to chase a bobo down the gunnel on light tackle, he came back up with my rod and reel in his hand so that one was pretty funny..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Which time???:doh:doh:doh

Funniest time was when I was throwing a cast net off my jon boat in the bay...we were only in about 2 feet of water near Mcrae and as soon as I threw---lost my balance and fell in! Thankfully we drifted into about 7 feet of water so I didn't break my neck!!! I think I caught a few mullet in the cast though!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

We often have pole platform wars..Who can stay on the longest while moving...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

How I ever escaped a entry in this thread, I'll never know. On the other hand while in the Navy we had a guy go off the side, of a Air Craft Carrier, no less.:banghead:banghead Never slowed a lick...


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant recall falling off a boat before, but have a good story about falling out of a yak on a fishing trip down the Little Manistee River in Michigan one winter afternoon. Me and three of my buddies from college took a fly fishing trip for steelhead down the little man. and it was probably 25 degrees and snowing. There was a log just barely under the water all across the river. All three friends floated over just fine and I hit the thing head on slammed the yak sideways and over I went. The current sucked me under the tree like a vacuum and I had quite the time getting out from under it, but after about I dont know 45 seconds or so of being stuck underwater I managed to get out from under while still holding onto the yak and tree, dont ask me how I never let go. When I finally got my footing and stood up all three were on there way up river laughing. Anyhow I broke my rod in three pieces and was somewhat soaked, thankfully I had waders and a goretex jacket on which surprisingly kept most the water out, feet got wet though. A few shots of brandy later we were back at it, I pushed right on through to the cabin being without a rod and freezing my arse off. That seems to be the most memorable time I have fallen out of a floating device while fishing.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh yea, came off Todd in the Bay's Key West bout 10:00 am in late February 2007. After a couple Guinness for an early breakfast to relive the night before we headed to the pass from the ramp at Gulf Breeze at the foot of the three mile bridge. It was a little rough and I couldn't sit any longer Todd was movin' about 30 or 40 mph. I decided to stand beside the console. I was worried I might break one of the rods standing upright in front of me. I was going to let go of the rail over the center console with the right hand, grab the other Guinness I had in my left hand, and grab the rail again with my left. Thought I has the timing to do it too. As soon as I let go of that rail I felt the boat disappear from under my feet. I could barely make out the back of the boat as I tumbled in wake of his motor. Woke my ass up Quick! Do hafta say though, Todd never laughed when he came back to get me. He did ask if it was cold. And it was. About an hour later while fishing in the pass Todd kicked one of his prized Penn reels over by accident. Without hesitation, over he went after it. And got it before it sank to far. Definitely a day we won't soon forget. It's always something when we go. For a while we were either going over or being boarded. And I don't guess I gotta say by who.


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Several years ago I was throwing a net off the front of the boat at night while we were manuvering around the docks. When we would spot a school of mullet we would run the boatup to them and I would throw the net asmy brotherbumped the boat into neutral. Well for some reason he hit reverse after neutral and my momentum was already going forward. Let me tell you it is no fun going in the water after dark not knowing how deep it is and having a cast net tied to your wrist. Luckily it wasn't deep enough to pull me down. After getting back on the boat we noticed two ladies sitting out on the end of the dock in the dark talking. We figured they must have gotten a good laugh out of that.

My 10 year old son went in once right after the Crocodile Hunter died from the sting ray accident. We were working the shallow water in Choctawhatchee Bay and there were huge sting rays all over. More and bigger than I had ever seen before. I always told him that being in a jon boat we need to communicate when we moved around so that we would not knock each other out of the boat. I went to give a hard push to get the boat moving in another direction just as he bent over to get a drink out of the cooler which was at the side of the boat. Launched him right over the side. He was only in chest deep water and had a life jacket, but it shocked him none the less. All he said was "Get me outta here!" I figured he would want to go home so I offered to have my wife come get him, but he sad no he wanted to get a flounder so he would stay. I don't remember if we got one that night or not, but I was proud of him that he stayed and sucked it up!!

Jeff


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

About a month ago we were in an undisclosed Honey Hole and Ran by a good Flounder. With the amount of silt that was on the bottom I was afraid that a second pass would be of no use so I stabbed at him at the last second and between my momentum going one way and the boats going the other way in the drink I went. All of this happened in abot a nano second. I landed in ball depth water upright on both feet, gig in hand hand with fish still attached.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, unfortunately when I fell out of my it was parked on the street in front of the house. That was 5 years ago and my back still tells me about it every once in a while.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats the difference between "fell off" and "fallin off"?????????????????????????


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (7/28/2009)*Whats the difference between "fell off" and "fallin off"?????????????????????????


"Fell off" means you already have, "Fallin off" means you are doing it :letsdrink


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

About 12 years ago, cobia fishing with Jamie Fuller on the Wendy Daze. I was standing in front of the tower controls (outside of the railing) just to help look since we had a full crew. Everyone hooked up and there was one more fish so I grabbed a rod and started jackin him up. I landed on my side onto the bow rail and flipped in the water. Broke a few ribs. Still had the rod in my hands and the fish on with the line going over the boat. went to freespool, climbed in the boat and finished the fish off. I wasnt much help the rest of the day. Never stood in that spot again.

Me and Justin Hinote were catching menhaden in his jon boat one day and he slipped when he was throwing the net and followed it in the water. That was pretty funny, but not near as funny as when it happened again about 15 minutes later. I am glad he made it back to the boat. I was useless, laughing so hard I couldnt breathe.

PJ


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost forgot.....Was fishing with Jim T a couple of years ago, and the other person with us (which shallremain unnamed at this point), somehow had a rod go overboard and was trying to retrieve it. Well he ended up in the water with his wallet in his pocket and returned on board with a dead cell phone. It happened so fast and I don't quite remember if he was trying to grab the rod or jumped in for it not realizing he had wallet and phone in his pocket.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

While trying to unwind fishing line out of my prop, a nice roller tossed me overboard last year. Nothing hurt but my pride.:doh

Sea-r-cy


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Not in the Gulf YET, but one time I think it would have been better to: was fishing with ole Pel (Pelican1) and while he and another guy were catching grouper on one side of the boat I slipped on the other side of the boat (without a fish on, of course). My first reaction was not to lose his rod & reel and then try to not fall over. I should have just dropped his reel in the boat and gone for a swim because by trying not to, I landed chest first on the gunwale, followed by a huge exhale and a belated inhale. I stood up, regained composure (nothing broken, just bruised), tried to help them with their fish, then finally asked if they saw that. The true gentlemen that they are waited until I asked before they busted out laughing.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

I fell off of my boat in my driveway.:looser



I was washing it down after a day of fishing. I stepped out of the boat onto the trailer fender, one foot still in the boat and..... bam, I'm laying on the ground wondering WTF just happened. Luckily I only ended up with a few scrapes and bruises.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Fell out of the bridge and broken my arm on the fighting chair once, but don't recall ever just falling out of the boat. I've had numerous people fall out while fishing with me though!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Fell in blackwater river once in December.....but not before I decided to become a man bridge bewteen the boat and dock for about 15 seconds.


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

I fell overboard last Wed while trolling off the GA Coast. Sat on the gunnel at the back of the boat tohelp myself to some fried chicken. Don't know what happened, but over backwards I went. When I popped up, there's a whole basket of chicken floating around me and the boat slowly trolling away. Flip flops don't make good swim fins. After I am retrieved, smart ass fishing partner comments, " bet that's the most breast and thighs you've ever had around your face at one time."


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I gigged a doormat flounder off the front of a Boston Whaler one night. The guy driving wasn't paying attention and I wasn't letting go of the pole. The bow pushed the pole over and drug me with it. He was standing up laughing his a$$ off while I climbed back on. The boat tilted and he went over too. We lost the flounder and froze our butts off but had a great laugh about it. 

Lesson learned: Wild Turkey can have an inverse affect when used to warm the body.


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

I was thrown out of a 14' flatbottom tiller drive B-Craft (anyone remeber those) when I was young. I was following a buddy of mine to put their other boat back in storage at Safe Harbor. We were running between Robinson Island and Bird Island, which was not a no-wake then, and all of a sudden I was in the water.I wasn't even doing anything stupid! Anyway the throttle on the 25 Johnson would stick and with no kill switch it continued on (withno one in the boat) toward the no wake zone a Boggy Point. I was having real bad images in my head of it T-boningthe side of a Bertramas I treaded water and waited for everything to unfold. Luckily, the wake from the my buddy's boat in front of me bounced off of the beach and caused the motor on the skiff to turn. Itturned a few circles until it ran up on the beach. A fellow that was on Robinson Island walked over and shut it off. My buddycame andpicked me up and luckily no one was injured. To this day, I will not operate a boat without a kill switch on. It is amazing how quickly things can happen on the water!


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fallen off, been thrown off, etc........

Way too many times. Got some in teresting scars to prove I don't have good enough sense to fall in a safe, orderlymanner.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I was speckled trout fishing in 29 degree weather and jumped up on the bow of the boat and slipped off due to ice on boat.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was fishing sheepies at the old fort pickens pier in April. There were two guys maybe early-mid 20s in a big jon boat fisihng right next to it. One of the guys jacked a sheephead and I guess missed the hookup. He did a nestea plunge right off the back of the boat. I laughed my ass off. Bet that guy is on the forum.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

A few years ago i was casting a bait net off the bow of a friends boat at the rock jettie :dohwest pensacola pass and net got hooked on the rocks :bangheadwhile my:letsdrink"friend" was backing up the boat.I couldn't get the rope of my wrist quick enough:hoppingmad and had to jump over the bow rail into the water or lose a hand,My:letsdrink "friend" said he didn't hear me yelling to stop backing up:looser.But as long as i was a in the water anyway I freed my net an so no harm done.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *konz (7/28/2009)*Fell in blackwater river once in December.....but not before I decided to become a man bridge bewteen the boat and dock for about 15 seconds.


that's funny ray....sorry...

i've fallen in the boat a bunch...


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I have had several " unintentional entrances into water " some off of a boat and some from dry land.

When my dad has boat at Nichols, I was walking down the sea wall, went to kick a dirt clod into the water, missed and went in myself. Dad heard me hit the water, thought that the restuarant folks had thrown a bucket full of oyster shell out the back...didn't know it was me till I came back from the boat ramp...only place to climb out...soaking wet, this was February time frame.

Was up camping somewhere in one of the Alabama state parks. They had a long dock with a diving board at the end.The diving board was bolted straight the dock surface, not on a elevated frame.

Anyhow I got a running start, and was yelling " hey ya'll watch this " as I sprinted down the dock, with the intention of hitting the diving board, getting a lot of air and making a 10.0 dive. 

Well, I tripped about 5 feet from the diving board, and eventually skidded to a stop with my chest just about off the end of the diving board...I can still remember wishing that I could just fall off the end and drown...'cause nobody was gonna let me hear the end of that on !! And I was right, I still hear about that from my friends nowadays !

Fell off the back of the boat while taking a leak, and once while retrieving the anchor, took a roll, lost balance grabbed the bow pulpit, swung around up side down, tried to get my feet back on the deck, missed that and eventually just gave in to the inevitable.

Why is it always cold when you fall in ??

My kids think it is neat to push me into the pool. So I make it a point to stand close to the edge and "let them push me in" especially when it is hot out, and I have just cut the grass !!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bet i hold the record of falling out of a boat thats not moving

i have many witnesses on this forum

nothing as exciting as some of you folks

just fall in and get wet 

sometimes get back in and fall in again

:letsdrink


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

Funny this post came up. Two days ago it was my job to jump off the boat to the dock. It required a big jump to because the current was strong. Well, about 3 feet from the dock, I leaped, and with the dockline in hand, I snagged the anchor rope with my shoe :looser. Thankfully i made it to the dock with my other foot and all was well except my pride:banghead. Best part was, a little bay boat coming to the dock right behind us saw everything.

Now for the "fell off" story. Anchored in a bay honey hole that was small. I was on one side of the boat catching nothing, and my friend was on the other side of the boat bringing in fish every 30 seconds. Well, I took a jump to the ladder platform and next thing I knew I was underwater with fishing pole in hand. My ":grouphug FRIEND" was unable to help because of the laughter and thought it was just hilarious that I fell in. Needless to say I didnt think it was that funny when it happenned, but now I laugh at it every time I think about it.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *nextstep (7/28/2009)*bet i hold the record of falling out of a boat thats not moving
> 
> i have many witnesses on this forum
> 
> ...




Sorry man, I just couldn't help myself :letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (7/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nextstep (7/28/2009)*bet i hold the record of falling out of a boat thats not moving
> ...


*I gotta ask.... Can you repost that, with Written Play by Play??????*


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

He got S faced on moonshine and I just happen to be there with a camera when he tried to get in his boat


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't fallen off, but I did jump off of a Carolina Skiff in about a foot of water. We were floundering somewhere in the Sound (I think it was west of Navarre Beach) and I stuck a good flatty with an old jig and it snapped right below my hand. And, I don't remember it, but my brother and another buddy say I kisked my flip flops off, handed the butt end of the gig, and was in the water on top of that fish in less than one second. Because it was all kindof involuntary, it felt like I had fallen in. And I was sure wet enough to warrant the claim that I fell in.

But, that flounder didn't get away! And it provides a good story for a few of my closest buddies to laugh about. Seems to get brought up every time I freak out over a fish and forget to breath. (happens pretty often actually)


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think mine was classified as "falling off" but maybe snatched out of a boat. Been off shore with a couple of friends bottom bumping, on the way in, we experienced some issues with the hydraulic steering, we were able to drain some fluid from the trim tabs to put in the steering so we could come through Alabama Point pass in control. Once we finished the transfer, I told the guys, I would clean up the back while they drove the boat on in, we were probably 4 miles off the bouy, as we began to come up on a plane, as I have done many times, beer in one hand, and 5 gal. bucket in other, thru the bucket over for water, it caught and out of the boat I went. As I was bobbing in the Gulf I could see the boat leaving me with all hands watching forward, finally my son realized I was not there, and they came back to get me. It was a good thing, the beer was empty and the 5 gal bucket was not a good floatation device. After many pictures and laughs, I was allowed to get back on the boat.


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

I never have but have seen other people twice. Once while heading back in from Snapper fishing ( my buddies bachelor party ) and one guy was takeing a leak off of the stern and over he went. Good thing we saw him because it was dark. Another time at a Blues show at Quiet Water. Both guys were tanked.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (7/28/2009)*About a month ago we were in an undisclosed Honey Hole and Ran by a good Flounder. With the amount of silt that was on the bottom I was afraid that a second pass would be of no use so I stabbed at him at the last second and between my momentum going one way and the boats going the other way in the drink I went. All of this happened in abot a nano second. I landed in ball depth water upright on both feet, gig in hand hand with fish still attached.


This guy strikes me as a true boater if he describes ball deep water. Balls and nipples- most sensitive to cold fo' sho'!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Standing in my old boat with one foot on the gunnel. Beer in one hand and something else in the other (peeing). Lost my balance and didn't want to fall into the boat and hurt myself, soI jumped. We were early season dock light trout fishing so it was cold. My buddy says I came up sputtering and gasping. I made him take me home, in his truck with me soaking wet and freezing and blasting the heater. He managed not to pass out from lack of oxygen due to laughing at me.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Not me but my dad has been throwed twice, once in perdido he & my uncle running in dark say they hit an Oak tree, he said they swam for 45 minutes before realizing they could stand up, I LMAO everytime I picture & think of it... the second time my dad & uncle was in the Warrior River up a slew & his boat has been Nig Rigged, His Throttle handle came off & fell in the floor, Motor dies , he puts the handle back on & it wont start , goes to the motor bypasses the solnoid BAM Motor starts in gear runs up on bank as he goes over, Prop got his shoe & lost his pride...I thought it was Funny...Now everyone was safe... Still LMAO...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

wow I can't believe I forgot about this story in my earlier post.



about 4 years ago me and my buddy matt were floundering out of my carolina skiff. he forgot his gig so we grabbed a pole spear from my grandparents house. killed a couple nice flounder that night and 50yds down the beach from my grandparents house matt spots a stingray that he wants to gig with the pole spear to use for shark bait. I reckon he didn't realize how powerful a 30lb ray was. he snatched him clean out of the boat and dragged him about 10yds until he could get his feet under him in the knee deep water. it was by far the funniest thing I had ever seen


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

fell out of a skiff one night in a buddies farm pond.....standing there fishing and my tackle box was behind me and took just a little step back and tripped over the box and out of the boat i went....pond was really full of stumps and cypress knees...really lucky i didnt hit one of them. buddy said he heard a splash and looked back and thought i was Swamp Thing when i came up out of the dark water with my jacket oer my head covered in grass. we got a real good laugh out of it.

another one was i think 2 years ago i was washing the boat and stepped off the step-up deck and slipped on the soapy deck....feet went over my head and i went down hard back first on the top corner of the step-up deck..didnt think i was gonna get back up from that one..had to just lay there a while. my wife was on the porch when it happened and said she saw my feet fly up in the air and then i disappeared and didnt come back up..thought i was dead from the sound of the hit...oh well....no luck that time girlie....still here.

last one is my friends wife was tryin to pee off the back of my boat....took the head out of the console for more storage....and just straight rolled over backwards off the boat....like 8 folks on the boat for an island trip that day so she is still living that one down.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

So far my worst boating injury was from falling *into *the boat rather than out of the boat. I was tired after a full day on the Gulf. Tide was very low so it was a big step down from the dock into the boat. I was steppingback into the boat and felt acrunch under my foot atI stepped on some ice. As I started to fall I grabbed for the T top which was about waist level but my girp didn't hold as mybody twisted. When I woke up my son took me to the ER. Concusion and two broken ribs. By the way,y'all do have a nice hospital there in Gulf Breeze, or at leat they have really nice drugs!


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

yah when my ahole brother and father in law decided to put the boat in reverse right as i was reaching out for the doc. it was all fun and games till they realized i busted my head on the doc then it was halarious to them..


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was going duck hunting last January at Quintette boat ramp (4 am). I backed the truck up and launched the boat, my buddy held it and pulled it out to the dock. The entire boat ramp was flooded, as well as the dock being about 6 inches under water. Well I had no idea how far my buddy had pulled my boat out on the dock, so I was walking to the boat to get in and walked straight off the end of the dock before I got to the back of my boat. :banghead It lwas literally freezing outside so needless to say it didn't take too long for me to get back out.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

Fell off a 36 ft Century wile detailing it :banghead The boat was on boat stands at the marina. I probably fell a good 30 ft. Lucky on two accounts (1) no one saw it:takephoto( 2 )I didnt kill myself :doh . I do fish regularly with a guy named Chris and its only a matter of time !


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely GREAT Read. 

Thanks to all who shared a great story.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Fell out of a 16' Sears Gamefisher (skinny Jon boat) in an alligator infested canal in Homestead. I think I beat Michael Phelp's record in freestyle swimming to the shore.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

We had somebody pulled over last year while jigging amberjacks. It spawned the Sandflea Jig name.



Three of us were on one side of the boat (two jigging and one filming) We heard a rustle from the other side and we all turned just in time to see all that was left of the angler...two flip flops quickly dissapearing over the gunnel. He looked like a sandflea going over the side, all you could see was feet.



He popped back up. Two of us helped him in and the other reeled in his jack. He didn't loose his glasses, rod or fish? 



His claim was that his rod slipped in his hand and he went over after it. Since fishing with him a few times since then I know better. That fish snatched him out of that boat.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Thread. 

Made my day better.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't remember what tournament we were prefishing but I was flying solo. I met Chris Phillips and Matt McLeod out a Bamboo's around lunch for some 190 octane cause it was hot and I didn't want icecream! Anyways about a hour and 4 or 5 190's later I decided to go check on a school of fish I found a week or 2 earlier. Boat ride down fine feeling rejuvinated being out of sun forawhile. Get to the spot which was about a 15 minute boat ride. Pull up and see school of reds wake up so I quietly get push pole and climb on poling platform (which is kinda small on a tailfisher) I get three or four good pushes in to close the distance. At this point I am about 40-50 yds away. What I failed to realize was the fact that I have pushed over a deeper pot hole on the flat it went from a foot to 4 and the alcohol was doing its thing. So I go for one more big push to close in for a cast and expecting it to be a foot deep I grab the pole and lean back hard and all of a sudden I hit the bottom instead! After regaining my composure I walk to the boat which is now 15-20 yds away and climb in. Needless to say I used the trolling motor the rest of the day and never did catch up to that school of fish I guess they swam of laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WARNING: ALCOHOL AND POLING PLATFORMS DON'T MIX!!!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good day of fishin, or huntin, or just a good day. It sure beats doin sumptin else!

PS: How deep was the muck? 

Skip


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

YEP... Fell off the side of the Commotion while I was trying to get to the bow with a Fish bait to put on a big fish we were messing with the last day of a cobia fishing tournament afew years ago. Cappy was in the middle of a power spin and I was about mid ship inching down the side of the boat (I broke cappy's rules by doing that)....we hit a small wave and I got launched off the rail. While in the air I piched a van stall and custom rod towards the bow and it bounced off the side of the boat and into the drink (major loss, but it saved my life)! when I came up the boat was trying to run me over.I kicked off the boat 3 times and screamed at the guys in the tower, but they couldn't hear me. My last kick was off the rudder. When the boat went up in the waves I saw the rudder andthe starboard prop spinning. I kicked off the rudder as hard as I could and balled up to avoid the Prop (I was under the boat) and waited to get chopped up. As soon as I kicked off the rudder the enginescame out of gear.

Travis Gillwas already on the bow and heard the rod I threw bounce off the rail. When he looked in that direction he saw me in the water fighting with the boat...Travis saved my life that day by getting the attention of the guys in the tower in time to pull the boat outa gear prior to making chum out of me. (Travis I owe you brother...I promise I'll put you on a deer this year!)

A 50 foot boat looks big from the dock....It looks giant when it is trying to run you over!!

As for the Van Staal and custom rod... It was about 1 month old and the personal rod andreel combo of my buddy driving the boat! When he heard I was trying to replace it hesaid, "if you buythat rod and reel and give it to me I'm gonna throw it in the water. I'm just glad I didn't kill you!" That wasthree yearsago and everytimeI talk about loosing that combo he says the same thing, "F&^% that thing"! Thanks Joe!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The worst I am "aware" of was I met a brother of a buddy... He looked like had tried to bite the end off a shotgun barrel... Bad Lookin' Face... I asked my buddy later what had happened to him and he told me the story of the 3 of them on a tri-hull haulin' the mail in the st.johns approaching Lake Monroe after a day of drinkin' and actin like they were fishin... The brother was sittin on the motor box... They had to slow for a no wake zone... Once thru it, the driver punched it and the brother rolled off backwards and took the prop to the face!

They snatched him in the boast, lifeless and ran the boat aground across the highway from the hospital which is right on Lake Monroe. An approaching car driver seen this and thought it was boat wreck... He stopped and they put the brother on the hood and hauled him up to the ambulance entrance...

Made me aware about getting shootfaced on a boat as well as riding near the transom while runnin' faster than trollin' speed.

My injury in next post...
Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Fished with a buddy on his Robalo 23' many times... I would "gunnel ride" holding the t-top when runnin' and gunnin' or just trollin lookin for flotsam and jetsam... I never fell off... One day we got to the port and in the 1.5 hours drive from Sanford to Pt. Canaveral the forecast had gone from 3-5 to 4-6 footers... Well be fore we launched he asked what I thought about goin' out or not...

I said, yer the capt. and your boat... you call it, but i am game if you are... So out we went... The seas were 6-9 with 6 second intervals all day long... We rocked and rolled all day long and if the outriggers wouldn't have been t-top mounted we couldn't have deployed them at all. 

Was quite a good day fishing with several kings and a box full of dolphin we were glad it was gettin' late and decided to call it a day...

Well the outriggers weren't these cool ones you deploy from underneath... He was several inches taller than me and he could easily reach them to operate but I had to climb on the gunnel and balance with my upper arms on the t-top as I jiggle it out of the mount and with both hands, rotate up or down... Well just as I got it set in the upright position, my feet slipped and I luckily fell into the boat. But in doing so I busted my chin on something on the way down and landed on my elbow.... Thought I broke it. Went to the ER and no breaks but learned that you can impact yourself hard enough to force germs into the skin and I ended up with a nasty infection even though I didn't break the skin... I was out of work a while as it was too swollen to bend much for a week... too poor to fish until I was back workin' a few weeks and that hurt more than the fall...

Brent


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Wife and I were sliding across a smoothBig Lagoonone Sunday afternoon in a 17' Whaler when we encountered ahuge wake generated by a yacht. At a 45 degree angle,we cut through it but the short distance between the waves bucked the boat and broke the steering linkage, which snatched the boat hard right, and we both flew out the left side. In life jackets and Jelly fishinfested waters, we bobbed until the CoastGuard picked us up. Whaler spun in a tight circle for 30 minutes until the Coast Guard threw a pile of rope in the water so the prop could be choked down. Engine over heated and froze up. Pulled us to the ramp and said our goodbyes and thanked them.

Lesson: Keep that kill switch on your wrist at all times. The old motorwe had at the time didnt have one. Anything could happen at any time, so be ready. I lived to tell this story.

Shipoke


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I fell out of the boat one night head roping a big Bull shark. We had a good number of sharks chummed up around the boat at the time so it was a little exciting. Couldn't let go of the head rope until the guys on the boat pulled the head rope tight, nothing like having an 8' Bull snapping inches from your nose. Once they got the rope tight, I still had to swim to the back of the boat to get in. Didn't lose any fingers or toes, but had to buy some new shorts.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdogs said:


> Fished with a buddy on his Robalo 23' many times... I would "gunnel ride" holding the t-top when runnin' and gunnin' or just trollin lookin for flotsam and jetsam... I never fell off... One day we got to the port and in the 1.5 hours drive from Sanford to Pt. Canaveral the forecast had gone from 3-5 to 4-6 footers... Well be fore we launched he asked what I thought about goin' out or not...
> 
> I said, yer the capt. and your boat... you call it, but i am game if you are... So out we went... The seas were 6-9 with 6 second intervals all day long... We rocked and rolled all day long and if the outriggers wouldn't have been t-top mounted we couldn't have deployed them at all.
> 
> ...


*Dang.*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

If someone needs good entertainment this morning...............

This thread should do it. 


Good stuff


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I haven't fallen off a boat but I did fall off the 3 mile bridge while throwing for Mullet in the early 80's..!!

Alcohol and throwing heavy nets doesn't mix too well..!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a buddy that loves to stand on the gunnels and always falls off


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

A buddy and I over in Jacksonville took his new boat, 23 CC, out for a check ride. Ride went well and he was going to pull up to the dock and let me back the trailer down. He was approaching the dock bow straight in... Sounds like trouble to me... I am on the bow and he decided to go hard reverse to keep from hitting the dock, and I was not prepared. Bloop, in the drink, and had to swim over to the ramp to get out. Both parties culpable. Luckily no one was at the ramp to see the performance. Why was no one there? Because it was early February!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I just got out of casts on both wrists, and 6 weeks later tripped over a dock line and broke my little finger. I had to go back to the same surgeon to fix the little finger, and was put in anther cast. A hurricane was forecast and I had to move my boat. As usual, nobody around to help, so I took the boat about 10 miles up-river and anchored it. Trying to walk around the gunnel, holding on with one hand and slipped and took a swim. Of course the new cast got soaked and it was the initial plaster one. No way was I going back to the surgeon for a new cast, so I sat with my wife's hair dryer for 6 hours drying out the cast. Of course the hurricane never came near.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, I have hit the water many times from a boat. 

First time, I was about 7yo peeing off the bow looking at a mess of alligators in Turkey creek. I hit slipped and hit the water, all the way under, I was in the boat and managed to not even get wet.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I took a buddy and his girl to the beach by boat. We anchored out passed the sand bar and swam for a while and hung out in the sand. The wind picked up and the boat was really bucking on the anchor so I made the decision to swim back to it and bring it back to the dock. With some trouble I was able to board from the stern and proceeded to start up and get the anchor. The lady had left her tanning oil on board and it spilled all over the deck. My heels were over my head at least ten times before I could make it to the bow. Must have been hilarious to watch from the beach. Never fell off that time, but fell in too many to count.

Another time my wife and I were on the skiff and decided to go to Calypso in Orange Beach Marina for dinner. We pull up and the dock is about 3.5 feet above the deck of the skiff. My wife jumps up then immediately fell back down hitting her head on the skiff then under water. Luckily, she popped right back up without any real damage done. I looked at her sympathetically and asked, "so we're not eating hear tonight, right?" I think her reply was "drive the ****ING boat."


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

OK, fair warning, this is not a funny story.

A guy named Judd used to own a fly fishing shop in Memphis, TN. He was a helluva fisherman, and a great teacher too. He dragged me out to the parking lot one day and taught me a wicked shooting double haul that has earned me tons of compliments (and won me a couple of beers) over the years. But I digress... 

One day Judd and his girlfriend were fishing a cypress swamp somewhere in eastern Arkansas. Judd was up on the casting deck and his girlfriend was on the poling platform pushing them through the Cypress knees. 

Well, Judd was way up on the front deck, focused hard on threading a cast between a couple of trees, when the boat unexpectedly thunked into a hidden cypress knee. It was just enough of a jostle to push him off balance and send him backwards over the side of the boat in slow motion. 

At the last second, he went ahead and jumped, but as cruel fate would have it, he came down straddling a single pointed cypress knee that was hidden just under the water's surface. 

The damn thing impaled him where the sun don't shine before his feet hit the muddy bottom. It messed him up bad. His girlfriend had to pull him off the knee and back into the boat, then drive like a bat out of hell across the swamp to the boat ramp, and then the emergency room. 

He lived. But it could have gone either way. He was in the hospital for weeks, I was told. 

Something to think about next time you're poling through the swamp. Alligators and snakes aren't the only things that will kill you.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

*Cold A** Water*

After finishing a New Years Eve night dive at Ft. McRae, we were all dried off and in warm clothes. The air temp was about 40 and the water temp was 55. As we approached the dock as usual, I reached for a spring line on the rub pole to bring the boat about towards the dock. The line hung on the nail and I lost my balance and fell in the water. The Captain immediately reversed to keep from running over me. After paddling to the swim platform, they pulled me out and luckily one of the other divers had an extra set of dry clothes for me. Other than losing my dignity and scaring the hell out of the Captain, I survived. - Ric


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i do it a couple times a year. never in the summer!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Once. I was pulling jugs in millers ferry. We had just seen a monster of a gator, and we're idling through a stump flat. About the time I reached out to grab the jug, we hit a stump and I flipped over the front rail of the pontoon boat. I pulled a move that would make Neo from the Matrix proud and didn't even get wet to my knees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Correction: twice. Slap azz stepped off the bow once.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

4 times. All funny except the last time after dark with my daughter in the middle of the bay. No lights at all and my big butt couldn't get back in. Finally straddled the outboard and she power tilted me back in. Went on a diet the next day!


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

I bought a new War Eagle 1542 back in March of this year. I got an FLD which has a raised from casting deck. I took the boat out a few times with a friend, to run the engine and fish a bit and then one day I went alone. I stood on the casting deck, trying to catch a crappie, and I forgot that I had to step down from that level to the floor of the boat.

The step was a real loo-loo. I fell head first into the rear seat and put a goose-egg on my noodle. I also slammed by 65 year old knees into the floor of the boat and cut my knee pretty badly. The rod I was holding slammed against the gunnel of the boat and snapped like a twig.

Took me a few minutes to gather myself and I'm thankful that only one guy happened to see the event. He didn't say a word…..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was a teenager ,and hunting on the choctawhatchee river. I had a14'kennedy craft with a15 horse tiller handle motor that would sometimes crank when it was in gear , even though it wasn't supposed to. I pushed the boat out from shore and tried to crank it. After several failed attempts, I turned the throttle up all the way and stood up to get more leverage on the pull cord.Well it cranked right up. Wide open in forward. As I fell toward the side of the boat with the tiller still in my hand ,.I realized bad things were about to happen. Overboard I went except for my right leg from the knee down, which I immediately locked on to the boat. The boat was cutting doughnuts in the middle of the river, with 90 % of me in the water being drug in circles. I was thinking the whole time that if I lost my leg lock I'm hamburger. I eventually got a hand hold and managed to pull myself in and kill the motor.Thank you Jesus !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thing it wasn't a 50hp!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

We've all been there before, you're not alone....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang glad it wasn't a 50 hp ! At the time I was wishing it to be a 2hp. Lol We need to all get together and write a book. We'll call it" The stupid $h!t we did and lived to talk about it." I've got plenty to contribute.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

In my whole life- a couple times off a vessel into the water at the dock, and a couple times at the launch- but not into the water though. And I wish it had been!
But my most memorable "falling off the boat" incident was coming in the pass one day after a long morning with my buddy fishing off shore. The pass was a little rough. I guess I should have told him to hang on! A swell made the bow of the boat jerk to the right, and he flew gracefully off the port side- nothing but air! The funny thing was shortly before approaching the pass, he changed places with me because he was getting soaked by the breaking waves coming across the starboard side earlier. If he had not moved, he'd have stayed dry!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Trolling along the Edge many years ago... My buddy is driving the boat. I decide to change rods. I reel in the rod in the water, hold it in one hand, stand on the gunnel to discover there are no open rod holders on the t-top.

A SMART man would step back into the cockpit, drop the first rod, step back up, retrieve the one above, then step back down, drop the new rod, pick up the old one, step up and put that rod in the rod holder in the t-top.

NOT ME... I grab the old rod, step up on the gunnel with the old rod in my RIGHT hand,, see there's no rod holder open, and decide to simply pull the new rod out of a rod holder with my LEFT hand and replace it. OF COURSE, immediately after pulling the the new rod out, with my left hand we hit a wave. 

"There I was..." standing on the gunnel, a nice rod in both hands... going overboard...

Fortunately, I yelled loud enough and at the time a good swimmer (played club water polo in college), I was able to tread water while holding both rods as my buddy turned the boat around. I DID lose a $200 pair of Maui Jims that I had placed on top of my head.

My buddy quickly picked me up, but it was scary watching that spread come at me.

Jim

ALWAYS remember the advice we give in the Navy after somebody falls off a ladder....
"Son, one hand for the ship, the other for yourself..."

ie... ALWAYS leave a hand to climb a ladder or walking around stuff when climbing or walking aboard ship.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Dang glad it wasn't a 50 hp ! At the time I was wishing it to be a 2hp. Lol We need to all get together and write a book. We'll call it" The stupid $h!t we did and lived to talk about it." I've got plenty to contribute.



I don't need no help from yall to write several of those!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Been pushed in and have pushed some shipmates in from a Coast Guard 41 footer...that's about all thank goodness.


----------

